

France-based Mailjet raises $3.3 million for its cloud-based emailing platform - thibaut_barrere
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/29/mailjet-raises-3-3m-from-alven-and-others-for-its-cloud-based-emailing-platform

======
julien_c
I've been using them for the last 2/3 months and their platform is actually
better than Sendgrid: Good deliverability in Europe, and most importantly the
Web interface doesn't suck.

Great service!

~~~
ul5255
since you have experience with Mailjet: Do they also offer an option the
receive emails and parse them? Sendgrid seems to have an API for this.

~~~
hendi_
Last time I looked at Mailjet they didn't offer this. Sendgrid does do that,
as does Mailgun. I've tried both of them for BunkerApp and decided on Mailgun
for various reasions. One reason was that Mailgun offered a simple way for a
catch-all-receive (* @*.bunkerapp.com) while with Sendgrid I had to jump
through houps. Mailgun also offers a (for my needs) simpler parsing API.

If you need Inbound mails I'd definitely recommend looking at both Sendgrid
and Mailgun (and Mailjet if they offer this now), then decide on what suits
your particular needs more.

------
skrebbel
I'm impressed about the amount. While my impression is that these days, a
Silicon Valley startup can "easily" raise multiple millions over little more
than a few launching customers, getting large investments in Europe has
repeatedly been proven difficult. Is this a sign that things are changing? Or
was my assumption wrong from the start?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I posted this here partly because I see fairly large amounts raised in Europe
on a regular basis, but this seems to happen in completely different "spheres"
than HN, and results in people thinking nothing is raised (which appears not
true from what I came across).

I will try to write those down for the future and share back.

~~~
skrebbel
Right! I'm European but HN really is my only news source for things like this.
Care to point out some main places in these completely different "spheres"?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Please note I didn't want to be pedantic with "spheres", first :-) Just trying
to pick a word reflecting that HN has a focus on only a part of what exists.

It's mostly via twitter that I see those, but here are examples this week:

\- [http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/11/26/teleportd-
nitrogram-i...](http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/11/26/teleportd-nitrogram-
instagram-analytic/) ($1M)

\- <http://www.pehub.com/174632/youscribe-raises-e2-million/> (€2M)

\- [http://frenchweb.fr/la-ruche-qui-dit-oui-leve-15-million-
eur...](http://frenchweb.fr/la-ruche-qui-dit-oui-leve-15-million-euros/88483)
(€1.5M)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I'l add:

\- <http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/10/11/iadvize/> (€1M)

\- <http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/10/17/clever-cloud-launch/> (amount not
disclosed)

------
jordan0day
You know, I'm a developer and not a business type, so when I see a headline
like this, my immediate first thought is "isn't email a solved problem? Aren't
there already a ton of providers for this type of service?"

So imagine my surprise that someone is raising _millions_ of dollars to have
another whack at it.

It's always good to be reminded that solving _big, new_ problems isn't
necessarily more important to people than solving _small, existing_ problems
_better_.

~~~
JonLim
_> "Aren't there already a ton of providers for this type of service?"_

So many. However, it's a very large market that is still seeing plenty of
growth, and being able to reach your captive audience reliably and
consistently is still a problem, especially when your customers may be in
different parts of the world.

Deliverability is a different case in other parts of the world, funny enough.
Different gatekeepers and even processes sometimes.

------
jlsync
Congratulations to everyone involved on the investment.

My mailjet wish list: \- fully implemented transactional email reporting
(currently campaign only) \- email receipt and delivery acknowledgement on
their event api (currently only reporting bounces, opens, and clicks ) \-
better helpdesk/support interface ( no way to read closed tickets, no defined
process for escalating or closing tickets) \- more responsive support ( e.g.
same day response for 'critical' tickets would be nice )

------
thibaut_barrere
Clickable link to the product (which I'm trying out):

<http://www.mailjet.com>

------
purephase
Had another one of our accounts mysteriously locked by Google (yes, we still
use them as a relay) so tried Mailjet out today.

Does what it says on the tin! Was setup in minutes, the helpful page on DKIM
and SPF was a nice touch, now we're working through the email backlog.

------
wyck
This has certainly upped the competition for newletters services like
mailchimp, campaign monitor, aweber, etc. The price is going to sink them.

